# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  My Green Mandarin

## Gary R

Well i'v had my Mandarin must be going on for 2 years now 
and about 4 weeks ago i did notice that it was loseing weight and did not look like it was eating or could not find and food.
so i put it into my sump and forgot about him ....... :lol: 
any way the other day when i was messing around in the sump as you do, i saw him swim passed me as happy as can be  :Smile: 
what a size he is now ....back to when i first got him....so it goes to show 
Sumps are a such a wonderfull place to put a fish like a Mandarin when food starts to go scarce in your main tank.

----------


## lost

what`s going to happen to him now?back in the main tank or you going to leave him in the sump?

----------


## Gary R

yes next time i see him i will be putting back in main tank ....and keep me eye on him  :Smile:

----------

